# Toshiba at CES 2008



## Tom Robertson

*HD-DVD*
After a few opening remarks, Toshiba immediately jumped into the heart of the hot topic--Warner Brothers decision to utilize Blu-ray for all future releases. Jodi Sally spoke of the richness of the HD-DVD experience, Toshiba's firm belief that consumers will choose HD-DVD over Blu-ray, and that Q4 sales backed up such a belief. Toshiba had slightly over 49% of the HD player sales in the US for 2007.

Announced the third generation of HD-DVD players, the entry HD-A3 (1080i), HD-A30, and HD-A35 both capable of 1080p including 1080p24.

*LCD TV*
Toshiba announced their "all encompassing 2008 LCD TV line with a series for every lifestyle".5 New Series
4 New Cosmetic Designs
3 New Dimensions of Picture Quality
2 New Gaming Features
1 Hot New LCD Line-up​20 new LCD TV models starting with the AV500 series to the premium REGZA series to the exclusive Cinema Series.

Toshiba "has focused on improving image quality, connectivity, and design."

"LCD outsells plasma even at 19% higher cost."

Starting this year, two introductions of new equipment each year instead of one. Spring and fall introductions.

Fall 2008 lines to include new cosmetic designs (some shown at CES)
New CES technologies to also be in future series:

Cell chip to improve SD to HD upconvertion

LED back lighting using 1,152 LEDs in 92 independently dimmable zones

Wireless HDMI connectivity

*Manufacturers Recycling Management (MRM) Corporation*
Also announced the MRM company. More in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115007


----------



## Tom Robertson

Mentioned today at the press conference, here is the original press release:


> Toshiba Corporation
> Sharp Corporation
> 
> Osaka and Tokyo--Sharp Corporation and Toshiba Corporation announced today that the two companies have agreed to collaborate closely in LCDs, a move that is expected to enhance the companies' corporate value, profitability and global competitiveness. The alliance will allow each company to make full and effective use of its respective strengths and resources, particularly Sharp's capabilities in LCDs and Toshiba's expertise in advanced semiconductors.
> 
> Sharp and Toshiba will initiate the collaborative partnership in fiscal year 2008, starting with an expansion of reciprocal procurement - Sharp's procurement of system LSIs for LCDs from Toshiba, and Toshiba's procurement of Sharp's LCD modules for TVs of 32 inches and larger. Through the program, Sharp aims to satisfy about 50 percent of its total demand for system LSIs for TVs in fiscal year 2010, while Toshiba targets meeting 40 percent of its demand for LCD modules in the same year.


Link to the full press release: http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2007_12/pr2101.htm


----------



## Tom Robertson

> 05 January, 2008
> TOKYO--Toshiba is quite surprised by Warner Bros.' decision to abandon HD DVD in favor of Blu-ray, despite the fact that there are various contracts in place between our companies concerning the support of HD DVD. As central members of the DVD Forum, we have long maintained a close partnership with Warner Bros. We worked closely together to help standardize the first-generation DVD format as well as to define and shape HD DVD as its next-generation successor.
> 
> We were particularly disappointed that this decision was made in spite of the significant momentum HD DVD has gained in the US market as well as other regions in 2007. HD DVD players and PCs have outsold Blu-ray in the US market in 2007.
> 
> We will assess the potential impact of this announcement with the other HD DVD partner companies and evaluate potential next steps. We remain firm in our belief that HD DVD is the format best suited to the wants and needs of the consumer.


Link: http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2008_01/pr0501.htm


----------



## Tom Robertson

> LAS VEGAS, January 6, 2008 and TOKYO, January 7, 2008--Toshiba Corporation today announced the diverse line-up of advanced technologies and systems that the company will bring to the Consumer Electronics Show, CES 2008, in Las Vegas from January 7 to 10. At CES, Toshiba will look toward tomorrow, and demonstrate the total commitment to innovation and excellence in digital products that it brings to realizing Digital Life Innovation for consumers, the main theme of the company's CES2008 showcase. (Toshiba booth: Central Hall #12814)


Lots more: http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2008_01/pr0701.htm


----------



## Tom Robertson

Pictures Set #1 from Toshiba Press Conference


----------



## Tom Robertson

Picture Set #2 from Show Floor


----------



## Tom Robertson

Photo Set #3 from Toshiba Press Conference


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Thanks Tom - great photos and info.

As Stuart would say - long live HD DVD!


----------



## tonyd79

Tom Robertson said:


> Pictures Set #1 from Toshiba Press Conference


The third slide is a masterful marketing slide! Makes it look like HD-DVD is clearly #1 until you realize all the others are Blu Ray, which has a slight majority.


----------



## Drew2k

tonyd79 said:


> The third slide is a masterful marketing slide! Makes it look like HD-DVD is clearly #1 until you realize all the others are Blu Ray, which has a slight majority.


I think they were more interested in promoting "Toshiba", versus "HD-DVD" in that slide. It's "brand" - not HD format.


----------



## 4DThinker

LG was on the other side, and since they sell the dual format players, I'm estimating the actual %s were about 50-50 for format, irrelivent of brand. 

Microsoft was not in the mix, so I'm guessing game consoles and add-ons were not included. 

I'd like to see a slide showing the comparison between HD-DVD players sold that have all the featured specs for the format and all the BluRay players sold that don't meet the full finallized spec.


----------



## General Custer

Are the Toshiba LCDs now going to have the same un-even backlighting ("Banding") problems that the shapr LCDs have?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The TOSHIBA rep I spoke to at length was a little somber but basically I got the idea that she really believed it was business as usual, that another, contrary announcement would turn the tide their way soon. I don't think it's over as much as we all want it to be.


----------

